# When to separate bucklings from mom



## dannyduprey (Jun 8, 2010)

How soon after kidding can does come into heat again? We don't want our Lamancha does to become pregnant again any time soon. From what I've read, it sounds like bucklings can impregnate their mothers at a rather young age.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I look forward to hearing this. Mine are 6 weeks old and getting their feet wet in that department...haven't seen them try to mount mom yet, but they are definitely interested.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

It was my understanding that bucklings should be separated by 3 months. 

I don't think you'd have to worry about them impregnating a full grown doe before then simply because of the height difference, but I have heard stories about kids impregnating other kids as early as two months.

I am not sure about the heat portion of your question, however.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i seperate/casterate as soon as they turn "lethal" as soon as they can pop it out i seperate/casterate. if it means bottle then it means bottle


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Most of my mini kids are in new homes by the time they are 8 weeks and since I won't sell cross bucklings, most are banded at 6-7 weeks.
Your doe being a LaMancha , likely has heat cycles in the Fall....starting in late August until January so her coming into heat now is unlikely.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Like Liz said--this is not as much of an issue with seasonal breeders as it is with year-round breeders. I have been told that being around a buck can bring a doe into heat out of season but I have never seen it happen before August. I used to have Alpines and have Lamanchas now and I have never had one come in heat outside the normal breeding season (late August-Feb). Anyway, I separate bucklings at 10-12 weeks.


----------

